# trojan on my website



## jthompsonjr (Nov 19, 2006)

Have a WordPress based website hosted with GoDaddy for a club at the school I teach at. I pay for the hosting myself (sort of a donation I guess) and one of my former students put the site together.

Anyway, we had some spam I cleaned out this summer and things were running smooth until we checked it today from school and received this message when trying to go to the site:

"Access has been blocked as the threat Troj/SEO-A has been found on this website". Clicking on the "Troj" link takes us to the sophos page.

So tonight at home I tried to go to the URL and it let me in fine. I went in and updated WordPress and all plugins. I added Sucuri Security, BruteProtect and Wordfence plugins...ran them all, deleted a few files that were brought up, and they are all running clean now.

Had a buddy of mine who is still at the school late to check the site from there and Sophos is still blocking the site.

What's my next plan of attack?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

get in touch with Sophos and get the block removed
if you have cleaned it up, they will be happy to do that 
http://www.sophos.com/en-us/support/knowledgebase/119440.aspx


----------



## jthompsonjr (Nov 19, 2006)

I deleted everything I could delete via FTP (I backed up all files needed to recreate the site on my laptop at home).

Google shows it as clean except mentions three trojans-- does that mean in the past or it is still seeing them?

http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=weststanlyfbla.com

Thanks much!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It clearly says " in the past " 


> Has this site hosted malware?
> 
> No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.


----------

